# Found a sourdough discard winner.



## smokeymose (Dec 24, 2021)

Good afternoon!
Since recently getting into sourdough I've of course been looking for something to do with the discards.
I found a site: https://www.thespruceeats.com that has a recipe for sourdough biscuits using discard.














They are really good. There is also a recipe for English Muffins that looks promising.
Just thought I'd share....


----------

